# jigsaw puzzles



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

New to scrolling where can I get puzzle patterns to place over a picture to cut out a puzzle.
I have gotten patterns from Steve Goode and the are great but he has no jig saw puzzle patterns


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

check THIS :<))


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

http://www.hanspuzzles.com/


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for input on patterns checked them out and they will be fine


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Scrolling looks a lot eiser than it is. I am glad I got rid of my HF 16 inch scroll saw and purchased a DeWalt 20 in model 788 saw what a difference. Still practicing and finding what speed I can comfortably work. So far slow and steady get it done with only one or two screw ups. I figure an hour a day for the next two weeks will allow my skill to improve so I can start a project. I have been practicing cutting out puzzel pieces. After 20 pieces they started to fit togas her. 
Gaining a new skill is work but fun als


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Use kids coloring books.
The lines are generally where you want a color change anyway.


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good idea Drdirt I believe there are some stored away in the attic


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

once you get the hang of it, you wont need a pattern to cut a puzzle out.
want to make a unique puzzle? stray from the typical cuts.


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Just watched a video on puzzle making from Gwinnett woodworkers ,very eye opening. Scrolling is fun but I still like furniture making. I plan to make a dry sink for my daughter and I think I will incorporate some scroll work in the top


----------



## wood2woodknot (Dec 30, 2012)

Can you share a link for the video?


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Can you share a link for the video?
> 
> - wood2woodknot


Check these out … all from Gwinnett Woodworkers Assn:


----------



## Walt447 (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks for the list of sites very infomative


----------



## MarkSW (Aug 8, 2017)

A lot of puzzle
thanks for the links


----------



## snidd111 (Oct 11, 2017)

> Use kids coloring books.
> The lines are generally where you want a color change anyway.
> 
> - DrDirt


Great idea! I have an 8 month old niece and my neighbor has a 1 year old son. My wife was asking if I could make puzzles for gifts and I was a bit intimidated by the idea since my scroll saw experience can be measured in only tens of hours still. I'm definitely going to give some templates from coloring books a go.


----------



## gwilki (May 14, 2014)

I use the templates from these site to make puzzles using my own pictures

http://fssp-arpop.blogspot.ca/2009/11/jigsaw-puzzle-templates.html

http://easyscrollpatterns.com/files/scroll%20saw%20puzzle%20Pattern.pdf


----------

